# Word of the Day: Zoodle



## RubyK (May 17, 2021)

A spiralised strand of zucchini, sometimes used as a substitute for pasta


_I wonder if the Internet has a recipe for chicken zoodle soup?_


----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2021)

There are many recipes for chicken zoodle soup on the Internet. I now need to search for spiralised strands of zucchini.  Hmmmmmm ....


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

Until now, Ruby, I had never heard of chicken zoodle soup! What a noddle-head I am!


----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Until now, Ruby, I had never heard of chicken zoodle soup! What a noddle-head I am!


I had never heard of it either. I was joking in my first reply and then realized there really is chicken zoodle soup!
You can buy zoodles at the following places:

Zoodles


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

RubyK said:


> I had never heard of it either. I was joking in my first reply and then realized there really is chicken zoodle soup!
> You can buy zoodles at the following places:
> 
> Zoodles


Well, I just learned something new today thanks to your post, Ruby.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

Zoodles with tomatoes and cheese was my favorite lunch when I was a kid. But we didn't call it zoodles. We called it zucchini spaghetti.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Zoodles with tomatoes and cheese was my favorite lunch when I was a kid. But we didn't call it zoodles. *We called it zucchini spaghetti.*


You should have called it oodles of noodles, zoodles, and doodles!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> You should have called it oodles of noodles, zoodles, and doodles!


Right after I posted that I remembered that my sister called spaghetti "bisketti". It was bisketti till she was like 6 or 7.
She was such a cutie.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Right after I posted that I remembered that my sister called spaghetti "bisketti". It was bisketti till she was like 6 or 7.
> She was such a cutie.


There is nothing that compares to the funny words some kids come up with to describe things when they're little.

My kids had a concoction of words for things... a few I remember...

underpants... "_*ginch*_", "_*gaunch*_", "_*gaunchies*_"
baby bottle... "_*buba*_", "_*baba*_"
mommy's panties... "_*balloon pants*_"
fart... "_*fluff*_"
mommy's cigarette... "*hot-hot*"
stinky... "*phoofey*"
diapers... "_*bappers*_"
rubber pants... "_*pop-a-pants*_"
diaper pins... "*owie*"


----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2021)

My daughter called it passgetti when she was a little girl.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 17, 2021)

I went shopping but found I didnt have enough zoodles so I had to put some back. Ya its like one zoodle two zoodle three zoodle hop, four zoodle five zoodle six zoodle hop. Was out walking and found lots of zoodles growing by the sidewalk.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Until now, Ruby, I had never heard of chicken zoodle soup! What a noddle-head I am!


You and me both!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

I will have some zoodles with cheese sauce please--she said as she finally went out to a restaurant.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

I buy some vegetable type pastas.  I like them.  They are more tastier than ever.


----------



## RubyK (May 18, 2021)

I've never tried vegetable pastas, but plan to do so now, thanks to Word of the Day.


----------

